# Getting a bit dusty



## dthree (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is my current setup. Hopefully will be upgrading to HDTV and bluray soon.

Hitatchi 61SBX59
Phillips DVP642
ReplayTV 5040 upgraded to 300+ hr
Fios SD STB
Xbox 360
Rotel RSX-1056
B&W 601 (front)
B&W CC6 (center)
Paradigm Atom (surrounds)
Dayton SUB-100 HT


----------



## dthree (Mar 13, 2008)

Hitachi is gone, replaced by a Pioneer Kuro KRP-500M. Also getting a fios HD home media DVR next week.


----------



## dthree (Mar 13, 2008)

Just got my Fios Home Media DVR installed today. HD channels are looking great!


----------

